# General > Upcoming Events >  auckland blade show

## john worthington

for any one stuck in auckland on these dates entry is free

----------


## john worthington

i am attending but will be working for a knife making and machinery supplier . come and say hi im the big fucker

----------


## Cigar

Entry might be free, but I bet it would cost me a lot if I went...  :Wink:

----------


## john worthington

bump

----------


## duckdog

What a great show.
Bought a couple of knives and a Scary Sharp knife sharpener. Met some exceptionally talented knife makers (thanks John, great to finally meet you)
We are blessed to have so many skillful knife makers in NZ

----------

